# SATC!!!



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=140030.0


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

SATC and friends quiz in the chatroom starting in a few minutes


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Jovi - did you see the scores? You did really well   

I'm not sure what tomorrow theme will be. Shall you be there? I love the Tuesday quiz   

Shall we arrange a time to see the film? Don't mind if you want to go with your man though and smooch


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh no Emma SATC has to be a girlie one!  Really looking forward to it, I can't wait to see what happens, to think until the end of last year I hadn't seen a single episode.


----------

